# My Intro



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi folks. I'm new to the forum and pretty new to painting. I started last May just as something to give a try and found that I loved it. I'm a old retired Grandma and have the time to indulge in a hobby now. I'm not very good.....yet......but I'm having lots of fun. I'm not that bad for a beginner either at least that's what my friends say. I'd upload a picture of my work but haven't figured out how to do that yet.


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. There is a introduction room. We will let you off this time. To post your art work, go to your profile page and create an album. Load your work that is already on the internet. I upload my work to photobucket.com. If you try to load it directly to this site from your computer, you will be able to see them but we won't.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

*Whoops*

Thank you DLeeG. It's kind of like moving to a new city before smart phones and GPS. It takes a little to find where things are on the site.


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

You're welcome.


----------

